# Emotiva XPR-1 and XPR-2 released!



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

This could be a significant event in the history of audiophilia.

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr1

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr2


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jackfish said:


> This could be a significant event in the history of audiophilia.
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr1
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr2


Oooooh my! :yikes:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, neither one is insufficient in the power department. The large black rectangular area cries out for some really big analog meters.:devil: Even without meters I like the look more than their previous amplifiers. I'll reserve my thoughts until I hear some reviews from people who are not Emotiva fan boys.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

JoeESP9 said:


> Well, neither one is insufficient in the power department. The large black rectangular area cries out for some really big analog meters.:devil: Even without meters I like the look more than their previous amplifiers. I'll reserve my thoughts until I hear some reviews from people who are not Emotiva fan boys.


Regardless, that's a sick amount of power. I might have to drop by their office and ask for an audition. Even if I wanted one, I think you need a 20 amp circuit just to support that kind of energy.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Sevenfeet said:


> Even if I wanted one, I think you need a 20 amp circuit just to support that kind of energy.


yep.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Soooo glad I put three dedicated outlets in my AV closet! :devil:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

82lbs !!! :bigsmile: You wont be placing that on most AV stands.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A 2.5 kVA TT is quite impressive for a Monoblock. It is by far my favorite Emotiva industrial design by leaps and bounds. I have never really liked the industrial design of the XPA Series, but I think these are quite attractive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Fine looking power amps, impressive specs. Heavy in every sense of the word.:clap:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I do not need these, nor do I have the wall juice to support the draw these Emotiva amps + my other gear require.

But I sure do want a pair (almost 200 lbs!) of the monoblocs, anyway.


----------

